# R32 Insurance Value



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi all,

My insurance is due soon and I'm wondering what values you would put on your car? Mine is in pretty good nick with some choice parts. If I were to sell it I would want a decent amount and seeing some fresh imports and the ones that come up for sale is it unreasonable to entertain a value of £15 - 20k?

Will the company accept that as a valuation in the event of the worst! 

Will.:wavey:


----------



## MoltenIce (Aug 10, 2015)

I have mine with Flux, insured for £18k and like for like parts ,almost everything declared !


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

HI Will,

Mine is insured for £20K and I am thinking that is on the low side considering all the work done and still to do before it is on the road again.

Yours looks lovely, is genuinely rust free and has some fantastic sought after bits, so def £20K min I would say. 

I'll bet currently you couldn't replace it with a fresh import from one of the dealers for £20K with one in the same nick and parts (full Ikeya, R35 brakes, new tubbies etc)

If they continue to increase in price at the rate they have been, in a years time you could be seriously underinsured too

My 2p worth


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

I would say make sure you have an agreed value as well. *This topic* should back that up.

I am going back to my insurance because of this topic to get an agreed value.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

It makes sense to me. R32's have increased in value and if I were to replace mine like for like it would be pricey.


----------

